# Fustrated Trying to Teach Tricks



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Most dogs do not learn well through modeling/molding (ie picking up a paw, treat, putting the paw down).
2) Have you thought about getting into a trick training class? The biggest problem I've seen is that people aren't good about breaking down teh steps into small enough pieces.
3) What do you know about the tumors and where they were removed from and what damage was done? The only dog (or animal for that matter) I've had trouble training has been a dog with brain damage. He is able to learn some tricks/behaviors better than others. I spent hours and hours and hours working on some behaviors that he never seemed to learn, but later in life when he was on meds he was suddenly able to do them very well (and when he was off the meds, the behaviors deteriorated).


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

An easier way to teach a dog shake a paw is to hold a really high value treat in your hand and let him try to get it out of your hand any way he knows how. At the faintest move of the paw towards your hand reward. Use a clicker. 

Your technique didn't work with our golden pup, nor with our cat. The other way they both got it in about 3 repetitions.

Let's just hope Benny isn't so well behaved that he doesn't even try to go for your hand. Encourage him to get the treat.


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know much about the tumors. I do know where they where removed from. The scar is on the left side (as he's facing you) about an inch and a half from his eye up over his ear, its about two inches long.

I've even tried waiting until he preforms an action himself, like he likes to roll on his back, I've waited until he does it himself and say roll and praise him but he just won't connect the word with the action.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Roll is kinda a difficult one to teach. I think you'll have better luck with shake.


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> An easier way to teach a dog shake a paw is to hold a really high value treat in your hand and let him try to get it out of your hand any way he knows how. At the faintest move of the paw towards your hand reward. Use a clicker.
> 
> Your technique didn't work with our golden pup, nor with our cat. The other way they both got it in about 3 repetitions.
> 
> Let's just hope Benny isn't so well behaved that he doesn't even try to go for your hand. Encourage him to get the treat.


:doh: that never occurred to me! Benny's used to being around the elderly, he's so well behaved with them, he keeps his feet on the floor. 

Edit: I just tried holding the treat in my hand... I ended up with a very wet slobbered hand. lol he just tried to lick the treat out of my hand. never budging his paws.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Teach him to target:
Level ONE

Halfway down, in yellow.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

RavenWolf said:


> :doh: that never occurred to me! Benny's used to being around the elderly, he's so well behaved with them, he keeps his feet on the floor.
> 
> Edit: I just tried holding the treat in my hand... I ended up with a very wet slobbered hand. lol he just tried to lick the treat out of my hand. never budging his paws.


HAHA! Cosmo tried to chew on my hand for a good while too. Eventually he tried the paw. Hope he figures it out eventually. Let us know how you did it! 

I was also going to suggest some targetting but thought that might be harder than shake...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's how I teach shake in my lure-reward classes:

Reach and lift the paw and hold in shake formation for about 10 seconds, letting the dog nibble from your other hand THE ENTIRE TIME. (This assumes the dog is fine with having his feet handled.) After a week or so, most dogs anticipate the feed-fest and will start to offer the paw-lift as you reach for the foot. 

For the dogs who don't anticipate and lift on their own, I'll do one of two things:

1. Reach around behind the paw I want them to life and GENTLY tap the back of the dog's wrist. If this causes him to lift the foot AT ALL... even if just enough for air to circulate under it, I'll click or verbally mark, lift the rest of the way, and reward.

OR

2. I'm facing the dog. If I want the dog to lift his right paw (which is on my left since we're facing each other) I'll hold a yummy treat at his nose (protected so he wants it but can't snag it) and I'll start leaning it away from the paw I want him to life. So, if I want the dog lifting his right paw (the one to my left), I'll move the treat to my right (dog's left). This off-sets the balance and often prompts that right paw to come off the ground just enough for me to mark it, lift the rest of the way up and then reward.

I've found that with most dogs, once they get that THEY have to lift the paw at all - even if just a little at first -- the major hurdle has been cleared and very soon they start producing a higher lift for what looks like a traditional shake.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Roll and beg are both hard ones to teach. Shake isn't as bad usually.

You could try 'spin' in both directions, get him to follow the food and click when he's just starting to face you again in the 'spin'. Bender used to do a 'get in the chair' where she'd climb into a chair and sit there till released. 

The easiest tricks to teach are things they do on their own anyway, just start shaping the actions you want.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

How old is Benny? He's probably too old for this, but another way to teach shake is to gently push a treat in and down by their face. In puppies, this often causes them to pop a foot up. I'm told this is because of the nursing action, but older dogs will be too far removed from nursing and this may not work.

Using a target is a very good idea, especially since you can transfer it to teach other things if you wish.


----------



## RavenWolf (Feb 20, 2009)

Benny's about 2 and a half...

I've tried all the suggestions made and still no progress... I'm having some luck teaching him to target my hand but only if I'm holding a treat...

Oh well, Not every dog needs to know tricks right? I mean he's the best behaved dog I've ever known so I think maybe I should just be happy with that.? Its just that he is so calm and well behaved especially when we visit a nursing home that I was thinking of trying to get him certified as a therapy dog... but i think they need to know more then just the very basic commands he knows?


----------

